# Sixth Form around San Javier Area



## mazlester (Oct 30, 2010)

Hi,

We are moving to Spain next year and have a teenager who will be looking to start his A levels in Sept. Could anybody give us any help with what schools are around the San Javier area please? I know there is one called Kings College in Polaris but I don't know whether their sixth form has started yet. Also we have seen that there is one in Villamartin called ELIS, I know there is a bus so it is commutable for him.

Also any advice on how to 'persuade' him as he's not a willing volunteer at the moment. I think he's scared that they'll all speak Spanish and he won't be able to understand. Even though we've tried to reassure him he's very wary!

Tks


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I'm not in your area, but international schools are full of all nationalities, but there are British pupils and the others all have to speak English, they'd not learn alot if they couldnt cos the lessons are in English and they follow the english curriculum!! My 15 yo son has made some great friends at his school and loves it. Tell your son he'll love it too!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## mazlester (Oct 30, 2010)

*Tks*



jojo said:


> I'm not in your area, but international schools are full of all nationalities, but there are British pupils and the others all have to speak English, they'd not learn alot if they couldnt cos the lessons are in English and they follow the english curriculum!! My 15 yo son has made some great friends at his school and loves it. Tell your son he'll love it too!!!
> 
> Jo xxx


Thank you Jo,

He's very negative about it but I think it's fear of the unknown. I'm sure once he gets there he'll make friends. We're forces so he's had a few moves in his 15 years but he's managed to cope and has friends in many locations.

Maria


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

mazlester said:


> Hi,
> 
> We are moving to Spain next year and have a teenager who will be looking to start his A levels in Sept. Could anybody give us any help with what schools are around the San Javier area please? I know there is one called Kings College in Polaris but I don't know whether their sixth form has started yet. Also we have seen that there is one in Villamartin called ELIS, I know there is a bus so it is commutable for him.
> 
> ...


yes, jojo's right - they'd all speak English!!


check out the National Association of British Schools in Spain website


personally I wouldn't send my children to a school which wasn't a member if I was choosing an international/British school


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

xabiachica said:


> yes, jojo's right - they'd all speak English!!
> 
> 
> check out the National Association of British Schools in Spain website
> ...



Thnaks Chica!! I wish I could remember to say that!! NABSS is important cos it seems any fool can start a school in Spain, NABSS members must have qualified teaching staff, the correct facilities, equipment, rules, regulations etc

Jo xxx


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

mazlester said:


> Thank you Jo,
> 
> He's very negative about it but I think it's fear of the unknown. I'm sure once he gets there he'll make friends. We're forces so he's had a few moves in his 15 years but he's managed to cope and has friends in many locations.
> 
> Maria



He'll be fine!! My son recently changed schools and when we first looked at this one, he hated it! We had "a do" on his first morning "I wont like it", "I'm not wearing this stupid uniform", "the other kids all look foreign"........... blah, blah......!!! When I went to pick him up in the afternoon, he got in the car quietly, I asked him how it was "huh, alright I s'pose" he said. During the next few days he admitted it was great, he couldnt wait to get there and found that even the work was more interesting....!!!!! 

Jo xxx


----------



## mazlester (Oct 30, 2010)

Hi xabiachica,

There is a school mentioned on the nabss website called Kings College, but their website is a bit dated and as at 2009 they only went up to Year 9. i did try to ring to see if they had started their 6th form but forgot it's half term so will have to wait until next week.

Maz


----------



## mazlester (Oct 30, 2010)

jojo said:


> He'll be fine!! My son recently changed schools and when we first looked at this one, he hated it! We had "a do" on his first morning "I wont like it", "I'm not wearing this stupid uniform", "the other kids all look foreign"........... blah, blah......!!! When I went to pick him up in the afternoon, he got in the car quietly, I asked him how it was "huh, alright I s'pose" he said. During the next few days he admitted it was great, he couldnt wait to get there and found that even the work was more interesting....!!!!!
> 
> Jo xxx


Hi Jo,

i think you've got my son's twin!!!! Sounds sooooo like him! Lol

Maria


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

mazlester said:


> Hi xabiachica,
> 
> There is a school mentioned on the nabss website called Kings College, but their website is a bit dated and as at 2009 they only went up to Year 9. i did try to ring to see if they had started their 6th form but forgot it's half term so will have to wait until next week.
> 
> Maz


but that one's in Madrid


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

mazlester said:


> Hi Jo,
> 
> i think you've got my son's twin!!!! Sounds sooooo like him! Lol
> 
> Maria



Teenage boys - who'd have em!! LOL

Jo xxx


----------



## mazlester (Oct 30, 2010)

xabiachica said:


> but that one's in Madrid


No, there's a 'new' one in Polaris World near Balsicas at La Torre Golf Resort. I think it opened in 2007 but only for the lower years first. I'll try and ring them next week once they're back at school.

Maria


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

mazlester said:


> No, there's a 'new' one in Polaris World near Balsicas at La Torre Golf Resort. I think it opened in 2007 but only for the lower years first. I'll try and ring them next week once they're back at school.
> 
> Maria


this one?


King's College, The British School of Murcia


that's not on the NABSS website - at least I can't see it there..................


----------



## mazlester (Oct 30, 2010)

King's College, The British School of Murcia[/url]


that's not on the NABSS website - at least I can't see it there..................[/quote]

Yep that's the one but the website's a bit vague and dated! It's a part of the King's College Group.

Maria


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

mazlester said:


> Yep that's the one but the website's a bit vague and dated! It's a part of the King's College Group.
> 
> Maria


ah I see

I wonder why that one isn't listed on the NABSS site


----------



## lynn (Sep 25, 2008)

mazlester said:


> Hi,
> 
> We are moving to Spain next year and have a teenager who will be looking to start his A levels in Sept. Could anybody give us any help with what schools are around the San Javier area please? I know there is one called Kings College in Polaris but I don't know whether their sixth form has started yet. Also we have seen that there is one in Villamartin called ELIS, I know there is a bus so it is commutable for him.
> 
> ...


Hi there,

We moved to Spain last year, and our eldest son was in exactly the same situation as you are, ie we moved after his GCSEs. He wasn't exactly happy about the move, as he was extremely happy in the UK. Being a teenager, he saw all the negatives for himself, and didn't see any positives. When we put ourselves in his shoes, we accepted that he had some valid points in his objections! So, we sat down and outlined the route we thought he could take and the positives of the experience. For him, this was a path back to a UK university after two years living in the Costa del Sol. He got his head around the idea, still with some reservations, and we moved... 

One year on, it's had its ups and its downs. Yes, we have had big arguments where he has thrown it all back in our face and stated that he never wanted to come here in the first place etc etc. But he has made friends, has a fantastic social life, enjoys international school, and (importantly) has made the grades at AS level to keep on track with the initial plan we mapped out. So, we are applying to Uni's and hopefully, we will be waving him off at the airport next September to start his new independent life back in the UK. 

It is hard pulling the rug out from your kids' comfort zone, and it is a risk that can backfire. However, we have tried to get across that your security in life comes from the relationships you forge with family and friends, and does not come from the bricks and mortar of a house you live in in a particular area. I would say that my son has matured in the last year and I would hope the experience will be remembered as a positive one for him. I know he would now consider looking at opportunities further afield than he might otherwise have done.

In conclusion, I would advise listening to your son's worries and concerns as they are very, very real. Move forward with caution, and if you can help him see a way through the experience, I would hope it might work out for you.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

lynn said:


> Hi there,
> 
> We moved to Spain last year, and our eldest son was in exactly the same situation as you are, ie we moved after his GCSEs. He wasn't exactly happy about the move, as he was extremely happy in the UK. Being a teenager, he saw all the negatives for himself, and didn't see any positives. When we put ourselves in his shoes, we accepted that he had some valid points in his objections! So, we sat down and outlined the route we thought he could take and the positives of the experience. For him, this was a path back to a UK university after two years living in the Costa del Sol. He got his head around the idea, still with some reservations, and we moved...
> 
> ...


Well said Lynn!! so very, very true!! Especially about him possibly considering a life further afield - that has always been one of the positives to our move, the kids are not going to see national boundaries as restrictions!

Jo xxx


----------



## mazlester (Oct 30, 2010)

lynn said:


> Hi there,
> 
> We moved to Spain last year, and our eldest son was in exactly the same situation as you are, ie we moved after his GCSEs. He wasn't exactly happy about the move, as he was extremely happy in the UK. Being a teenager, he saw all the negatives for himself, and didn't see any positives. When we put ourselves in his shoes, we accepted that he had some valid points in his objections! So, we sat down and outlined the route we thought he could take and the positives of the experience. For him, this was a path back to a UK university after two years living in the Costa del Sol. He got his head around the idea, still with some reservations, and we moved...
> 
> ...



Hi Lynn,

I expect as rough a ride as you've had. They have a knack of making you feel really bad about it. Thanks for the useful advice and I hope in a year's time I'll be back on telling you how he loves it in Spain. Anyway fingers crossed!

Maria


----------



## lynn (Sep 25, 2008)

mazlester said:


> Hi Lynn,
> 
> I expect as rough a ride as you've had. They have a knack of making you feel really bad about it. Thanks for the useful advice and I hope in a year's time I'll be back on telling you how he loves it in Spain. Anyway fingers crossed!
> 
> Maria


Just to follow on from my previous post Maria, I should also mention that if your son is not likely to go to University, or he has a massive rebellion, and fails his A levels, then the options for him are dire. He will not be able to speak Spanish, and therefore will find it nigh on impossible to get work here in Spain (unless for a family business). That leaves you staring down the barrel of sending him back to the UK to find work. Maybe you will have a relation in the UK willing to home him?... 
This is the gamble you need to really consider, and why we are breathing a cautious sigh of relief that we seem to have our son heading in the right direction. Should he have failed to settle and perform academically, we too were looking at a very difficult situation for him. I don't want to be a doom and gloom monster, but feel you should go into this with your eyes wide open. Yes, they do have a way of making you feel guilty, but in this case, you could very well BE guilty.....


----------



## mazlester (Oct 30, 2010)

lynn said:


> Just to follow on from my previous post Maria, I should also mention that if your son is not likely to go to University, or he has a massive rebellion, and fails his A levels, then the options for him are dire. He will not be able to speak Spanish, and therefore will find it nigh on impossible to get work here in Spain (unless for a family business). That leaves you staring down the barrel of sending him back to the UK to find work. Maybe you will have a relation in the UK willing to home him?...
> This is the gamble you need to really consider, and why we are breathing a cautious sigh of relief that we seem to have our son heading in the right direction. Should he have failed to settle and perform academically, we too were looking at a very difficult situation for him. I don't want to be a doom and gloom monster, but feel you should go into this with your eyes wide open. Yes, they do have a way of making you feel guilty, but in this case, you could very well BE guilty.....


Hi Lynn,

He has a good head on his shoulders and is doing well in his current school. He intends to go to university and join the Army either as an officer or regular soldier. We have plently of experience in that department! If things do go 'Pete Tong' then I do have family in the UK who would be more than happy to help us out and look after him whilst he decides his future. 

But thanks for the word of warning!

Maria


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

lynn said:


> Just to follow on from my previous post Maria, I should also mention that if your son is not likely to go to University, or he has a massive rebellion, and fails his A levels, then the options for him are dire. He will not be able to speak Spanish, and therefore will find it nigh on impossible to get work here in Spain (unless for a family business). That leaves you staring down the barrel of sending him back to the UK to find work. Maybe you will have a relation in the UK willing to home him?...
> This is the gamble you need to really consider, and why we are breathing a cautious sigh of relief that we seem to have our son heading in the right direction. Should he have failed to settle and perform academically, we too were looking at a very difficult situation for him. I don't want to be a doom and gloom monster, but feel you should go into this with your eyes wide open. Yes, they do have a way of making you feel guilty, but in this case, you could very well BE guilty.....


I totally agree that families should think about covering all options. Most people who ask about higher education only consider the option of sending the child to the UK for university education when there are so many more options, or there could be. Here in Spain for example there is Formación Profesional which, in standards of education is similar to the first two years of university education. It's probably the same in the UK, isn't it? I do think it's a shame that parents don't consider this a worthy path for their children, no matter what their child's academic level is. Also starting work is the best option for many young people, even if they are God's Gift to Brainyism. University education is not the be all and end all. Learning how to apply skills in a work situation could well be.


----------



## lynn (Sep 25, 2008)

Pesky Wesky said:


> I totally agree that families should think about covering all options. Most people who ask about higher education only consider the option of sending the child to the UK for university education when there are so many more options, or there could be. Here in Spain for example there is Formación Profesional which, in standards of education is similar to the first two years of university education. It's probably the same in the UK, isn't it? I do think it's a shame that parents don't consider this a worthy path for their children, no matter what their child's academic level is. Also starting work is the best option for many young people, even if they are God's Gift to Brainyism. University education is not the be all and end all. Learning how to apply skills in a work situation could well be.


Yes, I absolutely agree with you Pesky, and I'm not saying there aren't alternatives for other situations. But when you bring a young person to Spain at the age of 16 with the intention of giving them two more years of education in English, then the idea that they will be able to access any further education in Spain is a non-starter. Going to Uni in the UK is a viable path as it means they are able to launch into independant life with some support... Going back to the UK to work can work, but as we don't have family able to give our son a base in the UK, Uni seems a better option.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

lynn said:


> Yes, I absolutely agree with you Pesky, and I'm not saying there aren't alternatives for other situations. But when you bring a young person to Spain at the age of 16 with the intention of giving them two more years of education in English, then the idea that they will be able to access any further education in Spain is a non-starter. Going to Uni in the UK is a viable path as it means they are able to launch into independant life with some support... Going back to the UK to work can work, but as we don't have family able to give our son a base in the UK, Uni seems a better option.


Oh Lynn, sorry, yes I know. I didn't intend my post to point to you, or anybody else!
However it's something that I've noticed on Spain forums in general. The aim of the parents is to send their children to university in the UK - whatever!! And I sometimes get the impression that other alternatives haven't been considered. But i'm thinking of perhaps a small group of people who have been here since their children were small.
The idea of university being *the* solution is a very Spanish one too and I know of several cases where the child has been pushed and shoved through selectividad when it really was not the best option for the child.
Of course, as you so rightly point out, often that is the best plan and sometimes the only viable one.


----------



## mazlester (Oct 30, 2010)

xabiachica said:


> ah I see
> 
> I wonder why that one isn't listed on the NABSS site


Hi xabiachica,

I've just rang Kings College in Murcia to enquire about their Sixth Form and they informed me that from Sep 2011 they are starting a Year 11 (lower 6th)and then 2012 they will take year 12! This is good news as we now have a couple of options for our son. Then after that well it's up to him but I think he's got a good idea of what he wants and how he'll get there. And of course we'll support him 100% in whatever path he follows!

Maria


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

mazlester said:


> Hi xabiachica,
> 
> I've just rang Kings College in Murcia to enquire about their Sixth Form and they informed me that from Sep 2011 they are starting a Year 11 (lower 6th)and then 2012 they will take year 12! This is good news as we now have a couple of options for our son. Then after that well it's up to him but I think he's got a good idea of what he wants and how he'll get there. And of course we'll support him 100% in whatever path he follows!
> 
> Maria


that is good news!!


it's aways good to have a choice


----------

